# Las Matasones IV SABO sticks a 17 point



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

lots of carbon flying in early bow season. i had a succesful return to the home pasture of the "Hail Mary Buck". Same spot actually, but set up differently to accomodate the north east wind. The hail mary buck's 17 point primo got too close.

buck fever almost let him walk free as I completely shanked the shot and spined him.

also had duel with a javalina, smoked two hogs, nailed a doe and completely slammed a squirrel!


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Great video Travis. Maybe we can get you the heli hog footage in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice video...that could have gone really bad with that buck lol...been there and done that 

Super deer.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I stopped watching at the 5 minute mark after you had taken a poor shot on a Javi and kept the camera on him while he died a slow death. You then shot a doe with twin fawns and followed by shooting a squirrel that I would venture to say will have nothing left to eat after you cleaned it. As if you were gonna eat it in the first place.

In my opinion not the kind of videos we need to have posted. But like I said, its just my opinion. You are a very accomplished young man and I have really enjoyed your videos in the past and hope to enjoy them again in the future. I just think this one was in poor taste compared to your past efforts.

Be safe, and I look forward to your next video... Walker


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> I stopped watching at the 5 minute mark after you had taken a poor shot on a Javi and kept the camera on him while he died a slow death. You then shot a doe with twin fawns and followed by shooting a squirrel that I would venture to say will have nothing left to eat after you cleaned it. As if you were gonna eat it in the first place.
> 
> In my opinion not the kind of videos we need to have posted. But like I said, its just my opinion. You are a very accomplished young man and I have really enjoyed your videos in the past and hope to enjoy them again in the future. I just think this one was in poor taste compared to your past efforts.
> 
> Be safe, and I look forward to your next video... Walker


i respect both your opinions and comments. see you on the next one


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice buck....I gotta agree with Walker...I have done the same thing a few times, but didn't have it on film....The squirrel hanging did not look good for the tree huggers...just more ammo...I would cut some of this, "just because".....jmho, and good hunting....


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Great video and nice buck! A "W" is a "W"........well done.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

time for a few quick facts...

the ranch the doe was taken is a high fenced place in Duvall Country. ~ 850 acres with a deep popultion of 1 deer per 3 acres. the low range populations that the state biologist provides is 1 deer per 40 acres. needless to say, way overpopulated. my buddy who owns the place has the task of removing around 100 deer and he told us any doe or female fawn or 8 point buck that is 3.5 yr old or older needs to be removed.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think I have ever seen a more stiff legged deer than that!


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> I stopped watching at the 5 minute mark after you had taken a poor shot on a Javi and kept the camera on him while he died a slow death. You then shot a doe with twin fawns and followed by shooting a squirrel that I would venture to say will have nothing left to eat after you cleaned it. As if you were gonna eat it in the first place.
> 
> In my opinion not the kind of videos we need to have posted. But like I said, its just my opinion. You are a very accomplished young man and I have really enjoyed your videos in the past and hope to enjoy them again in the future. I just think this one was in poor taste compared to your past efforts.
> 
> Be safe, and I look forward to your next video... Walker


Agreed, and the squirrel pinata was a bit unnecessary also.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> I stopped watching at the 5 minute mark after you had taken a poor shot on a Javi and kept the camera on him while he died a slow death. You then shot a doe with twin fawns and followed by shooting a squirrel that I would venture to say will have nothing left to eat after you cleaned it. As if you were gonna eat it in the first place.
> 
> In my opinion not the kind of videos we need to have posted. But like I said, its just my opinion. You are a very accomplished young man and I have really enjoyed your videos in the past and hope to enjoy them again in the future. I just think this one was in poor taste compared to your past efforts.
> 
> Be safe, and I look forward to your next video... Walker


Agree.....100%.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I like the squirrel and the dogs having fun, but the bad shot on the gimped deer indicates some practice is needed.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Baffin Bay said:


> I like the squirrel and the dogs having fun, but the bad shot on the gimped deer indicates some practice is needed.


I guarantee you he doesn't need to practice shooting. I've seen him shoot out to 80 yards with great accuracy. Everyone makes bad shots from time to time.


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Nicely done! Just keeping it real!!


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Cool video thanks for sharing!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> I stopped watching at the 5 minute mark after you had taken a poor shot on a Javi and kept the camera on him while he died a slow death. You then shot a doe with twin fawns and followed by shooting a squirrel that I would venture to say will have nothing left to eat after you cleaned it. As if you were gonna eat it in the first place.
> 
> In my opinion not the kind of videos we need to have posted. But like I said, its just my opinion. You are a very accomplished young man and I have really enjoyed your videos in the past and hope to enjoy them again in the future. I just think this one was in poor taste compared to your past efforts.
> 
> Be safe, and I look forward to your next video... Walker


100% agree!!!


----------

